# I think I've found a 'cure' for my IBS!



## xJamesx (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi, I am 28, male from Yorkshire, UK. I have suffered for 14 months with hardly any let up. I don't have terrible D but that is due to me now learning to control my diet, but I would if I ate how I want to eat. My main symptom is feeling grotty after a BM for between 30 minutes and the whole day depending on what I ate the day before.

I suffer from Anxiety so I am a classic case. I eat stupidly, my IBS gets bad, my anxiety gets bad, I start checking for blood in my stools and thinking I'm dying, I become impossible to live with, then I get my diet under control, I realise it is 'just' IBS, my anxiety drops and I'm OK to be around again and then I have a bad diet day and it all starts again!

Well, my wife starting getting pretty fed up with this, considering we have 3 kids and I work full time so I need my health to be the man I want to be and that she needs me to be - so she bought an IBS cookbook and started buying me things to help me with my condition. First she bought me Activia which I think are having a positive effect, but I'm not 100% sure yet. Then she convinced me to eat bread again (brown, whole grain) which opens things up for me as I'd not had bread for 3 months. But the latest thing she has got for me which is fingers crossed, touch wood, my miracle 'cure' is PEPPERMINT TEA!!!

I hadn't had a brew for a month so I was apprehensive and doudtful as I've never really been interested in herbal remedies - I've never needed them before. But after 14 months you will try anything and amazingly it seems to be working. I've done it for 4 days so far and my IBS symptoms have improved about 90%. The other 10% is I am still windy in the evening, my lower back hurts at times and my lower abdomen is still a bit growly at times...

But, my BMs are so much more pleasant and normal. I have been going once a day after about 2 hours of waking up - but the last few days I've been going about 3 times a day, which would normally be a horrible prospect but time after time the BM is normal and it is reassurance after reassurance. I'm not saying I'm cured and my diet is still totally stripped from where it used to be (no alcohol, no fatty foods, no fizzy drinks, no spicy foods, no coffee, no onions, no peppers etc) - but the signs are great. Peppermint Tea relaxes your stomach and for most people is harmless. If you suffer from IBS and haven't tried it already. PLEASE try peppermint tea and let me know how you get on. I will update you on my continued progress. It is early days, but please God let this be the solution.


----------



## Dannydoy (Feb 1, 2013)

I know where you are coming from; I have suffered with IBS for about 7 years all up. I reached the "try anything phase" in the summer and started doing all sorts of crazy things. Best one so far for me was giving up Gluten and Dairy. This is a real pain if you try and eat while out and about though. I had cut out Alchohol and Coffee. The doctors asked me to return to milk and dairy so they could do some tests a few weeks ago and it all got bad again, almost overnight.

I like the peppermint tea idea though and will try it. I am on a batch of green tea at the moment which has simular properties, anti cancer, antioxidents etc.

My advice to you would be to cut out dairy and gluten for 3 months and see how you get on. I excluded meat and eggs from my experiment (I still ate them)

I also think there is somthing in the low fat diet, a nutritionist I know has suggested this to me, Low protein and Low fat with higher protein.

All the best and hope you have found your cure


----------



## Dorien (May 2, 2013)

Hey i thought that I had cured my Ibs as well. I started last summer with an gluten free diet and it helped me very well. But after taking anitbotics the problems returned, my docter advised me to use probioticum and it helped at first, but not anymore. I think I'm going to skip dairy as well, I am willing to try anything. Since i'm already not eating anything that i like basically it won't really mather giving up dairy as well. But I have a question for dannydoy, what do you eat? I'm having some problem finding things I can eat. So I was hoping to get some tips.


----------

